# Does liquid dish detergent go "bad"?



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I can buy it bulk, and would like to add it to my storage plan, but don't want to waste the money if it goes off. Does anyone know the shelf life of this stuff, or does it more accurately have a "half life"?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've been buying Dawn in large jugs at Sam's club for years and it has never gone bad!

I just pour it into a smaller bottle for the kitchen.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I've never known it to go bad. You would want to protect it from drying out, absorbing more moisture, and probably shouldn't store it in direct sunlight or in areas of high temperatures for long periods of time. Most any sort of sealed container ought to do.

.....Alan.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Ardie,
I do the same thing and have never had a problem. Not sure how it would do really long term, as in 5+ years, but I know the detergent in my camper has been there for at least a couple of years. It's been in the heat and cold during that time and I used some a couple of weeks ago and it was fine.

Tracy, 
I'd say go for it. I think you'd be good for at least 2 years.

Blue


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

we keep dish soap in our camping supplies in our basement - some of it has to be at least 2 decades old - original containers....never any problems.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I hope it keeps a long time. I'm getting *buried* in free Dawn dishwashing liquid from my CVS'ing.


----------

